# what knives all you cooks use



## jamesngalveston

I have a collection of jj henkles, and a big set of cutco, but my everyday favorite is a set from Paula Dean, there heavy , stay sharp,and a good bargain.


----------



## Julie

I use whatever is sharp, don't particularly care on the name as long as it keeps an edge


----------



## dralarms

My favirite is my ceramic knives.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Wustof, only have a couple, 10" chef is my favorite. All the rest are just a collection.


----------



## Boatboy24

I have a set of Calphalon knives we got as a wedding present. They are pretty good. Heavy and sharp. 

My dad has Wusthof Classic Ikons that I really enjoy using when I get the chance. Crazy sharp, light and fast.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I am a firm believer in using the correct knive for the job...
but i have used a chefs knive to spread peanut butter on a sandwich...


----------



## manvsvine

I use a 9 inch chef's knife for almost every thing , I have 4 or 5 of them.
plus two good mixed sets of henkles twin master and saboier .

two of my chef's knives are german steel but made in spain , cheap costco ones. 

they all hold a nice edge , you don't have to spend alot of money , the yellow handled henkles are sold at commercial kitchen shops where restaurant staff shop. cheap and excellent.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Wustoff Trident and Henkles, I got the knives over 30 yrs ago, they still hold an edge like a brand new knife, years ago, 4 or 5 of these knives would set you back $500 or so, that was a good amount 30 yrs ago.


----------



## Runningwolf

I use Henkles for carving pumpkins. They give me the edge.


----------



## jamesngalveston

what is amazing is when i joined this forum i thought it was all wine...not so.. there is some excellent cooks here, never thought of it, but 
I guess if you love good wine, you love good food ..makes sense..now.


----------



## Pumpkinman

James,
I actually went to a Culinary institute when I lived in Italy, it was on the Island of Elba, what a paradise!!! I was a chef for a long time, until I got tired of seeing everyone having fun on weekends, holidays and so on, while I was playing Chef, it's different being a chef in the US unless you are cooking in a 5 star resort or restaurant, in Italy, the whole Tourism industry depends on chefs, people that travel to Italy expect to dine on amazing Italia cuisine. Chefs are treated like royalty!


----------



## Rocky

I am thinking I am like most of you out there. Here are a few of my knives. The "Ginsu" set in the background is more for show (except for the steak knives and the scissors). The knives I _really_ use on a regular basis are in the foreground, two purchased at Sam's, one an old Chicago Cutlery knife for carving meat and my steel.


----------



## HenryMae

Shun knives


----------



## plowboy

rapala fillet knives for me (what can I say, I'm cheap lol). Once you get use to the bend in the blades you can do some pretty interesting cuts. 

Been on the lookout for a high quality fillet knife for some time now but haven't found one that I have fallen in love with


----------



## pjd

jamesngalveston said:


> I have a collection of jj henkles, and a big set of cutco, but my everyday favorite is a set from Paula Dean, there heavy , stay sharp,and a good bargain.



I agree on the Paula Dean knives. They are the only ones that I will use.


----------



## kryptonitewine

I have heckles twin line and love them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

If I stay up late enough tonight - I might have to buy the Ginsu knife set and of course a 2nd set for just the shipping charge - 
*But wait there's more !!!* - LOL

We actually own a set of Chicago Cutlery knife set -


----------



## GaDawg

Hinkle twin knives for me


----------



## Deezil

vacuumpumpman said:


> We actually own a set of Chicago Cutlery knife set -



Them's nice knives; That's what my dad uses.


----------



## sour_grapes

HenryMae beat me to it. First question is whether to go Japanese style or European style. When looking to upgrade from my old, ragtag collection, I decided on Japanese, and bought Shun Classics. Super sharp, holds an edge a long time, and are very agile. I like both the chef's knife and the santoku.


----------



## Simpsini

I agree with Tom. I have a set of Wustoff Trident that I bought in the 80’s when I lived in Europe. There are 10 knives in the set plus a sharpener. Great knives and they stay sharp. I use the boning knife most for slicing steaks and preparing roasts. I highly recommend them.


----------



## richmke

Wusthof Trident set was my normal knives until I acquired a Shun Edo Santuko knife. Now, the Shun is my go to knife unless I need a different one (like the Ginsu for sawing a can in half).


----------



## Gwand

I am using Henkles I purchased in 1983. A terrific tool.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I use to sharpen all of mine with a sharpening stone, but as I get older I find that the electric sharpening wheel that I purchased to be a great addition to the tool box, one side is a sharpening wheel, the other has the leather strap, about 5 -10 mins per knife and they are as sharp as a surgical tool (well...maybe not, but it sounded cool...LOL).


----------



## JohnT

I use the true Henkle (manufactured in Germany and not Japan) knives.


----------



## jjduen

Warthers from Dover/Sugarcreek Ohio. 

I also have Forshner But like the others better.


----------



## kevinlfifer

I use Calphalon knives. Got them on sale @ TJ Max. But the key is the shapener. I use a diamond coated sharpener. Makes all the difference.


----------

